# error messages



## Bruce W (Nov 3, 2006)

When clicking on New Posts, this is what I get:



"This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 36839 seconds."


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

See this thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34817


----------

